# MARSOC Officer Question



## Toxxik15 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am hoping to join the Marines as a officer after i get out of college and ultimatly join MARSOC. I was wondering what kind of field task officers in MARSOC are assigned, Like do they go on operations with 0372's or do they stay behind at command and make sure everythings goes smoothly. Like I said this is a goal of mine I am not claiming to be in any branch of service this is just a goal or "dream" I guess you could say

Thank you


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2014)

Gregory Malone said:


> I am hoping to join the Marines as a officer after i get out of college and ultimatly join MARSOC. I was wondering what kind of field task officers in MARSOC are assigned, Like do they go on operations with 0372's or do they stay behind at command and make sure everythings goes smoothly. Like I said this is a goal of mine I am not claiming to be in any branch of service this is just a goal or "dream" I guess you could say
> 
> Thank you


 
Per the Site Rules you need to post an Introduction.


----------



## father time (Jan 23, 2014)

First, like Freefalling said, post an introduction. 

Second, although I'm not a CSO, I am going to save you a world of hurt on this forum and in the military in general and provide you with some guidance.  5s & 25s (i.e. focus on your near term goals like graduating, than earning the title of a Unites States Marine, than gaining experience in the fleet, than, just maybe, the opportunity to become a CSO).

Also, if you are to be taken seriously as an officer who is supposed to lead Marines, practice proper grammar.  Something as simple as that elicits the ability to lead.


----------



## Toxxik15 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok thanks I just wanted to know what kind of work I would be doing if I did complete all my goals and became able to attend A&S.


----------

